# Did all the right things- but isn't throwing well?



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi all,

I had recently did a recondition on a 1968 10M6D (http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/25721-my-recondition-1968-10m6d.html).

I had a few minutes and tried it this morning. We got 4-5" of very dry snow and I was so excited to try it out. I thought I have done all the right things
-new engine
-new drive belt
-new impeller bearing
-new wheel bearings
-new auger bronze bushings
-clarence impeller kit (installed on 2 blades not on all 4)
-new engine
-graphite paint on inside of chute

Started up no problem, I didn't visually look at the auger, but it had to be pulling some snow in as some got into the impeller, but was just dribbling snow out the chute.

I have gone through the engine break in process 3hr no load, then change the oil

Two thoughts are 1) the throttle cable might not be set right and isn't getting the engine to full throttle (i can disconnect and pull lever by hand), and 2) the impeller kit hasn't been run very long and might still be really dragging.

Any other suggestions to try? When I'd run it few weeks ago (no snow) I could feel air pushing out of the chute so think the impeller is turning at a good rate?

thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Video or a picture would be best so we know what you consider "dribbling" to be. To me it means it's pretty much falling right back onto the machine.

With dry fluffy stuff you usually don't get much distance similar to trying to throw a piece of paper compared to a rock. Heavier snow will get thrown quite well up to a point.

With all the new parts and impeller mod I'm thinking something isn't adjusted properly and the impeller isn't spinning at the correct speed. Even with light fluffy stuff you should still be shooting it up and out well.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

With this kind of snow you should run it on a faster gear or even the fastest as the snow will accumulate in the bucket and will throw it far since it will get more dense. Of course if you have more than 4 to 5" you can go slower, most people who have good experience with their snow blower go by the engine sound and how the snow come out to adjust their speed even to the point of going first gear and taking less than a full bucket width in deeper and denser snow. Good Luck


----------



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

We had 3-4" of wet snow today and I tried again. This time I just ended up making ice in the chute and stalling the engine. The snow just built up at the bottom of the chute and packed tight.

To recap the set up:
new Predator engine (with larger jet)
new belt* (Not sure it is adjusted right*)
impeller kit (* Clarence kit only 2 of 4 installed on opposite paddles)
graphite paint on chute
car wax on interior

I removed the cable attachment on the throttle and made sure it was running at full throttle. I can feel it pushing air out with my hand several feet away from the chute.

I probably went too slow also, as I'm reading that one trick is to go faster. I also probably should have tried to keep the chute turned across the body more to align better with the impeller. 

Ideas of what is wrong include:
-new engine, might not be broken in fully??
-belt tension not set right
-2 of 4 blades with impeller kit isn't enough
-impeller kit maybe dragging too much


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Happens to mine too. A little slush will clog it but a LOT of slush is fine.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

as Kiss4frog mentioned a video would help and you should try to install the remaining two impeller kit remember you should try to have the rubber ends of the kit just touching the housing and lastly in 4" slush you should go faster to get some ejection rate started. Good Luck


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

With all the work you have done, it really suck that your having these problems.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You should check and or adjust that belt. If you had four inches that should be enough to feed that machine and it should toss it out. If you were creeping along in first than maybe you weren't getting enough snow in there for it to keep itself clear.


----------



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

is there a recommendation on how to adjust the belt? How much deflection when under tension.

With the idler disengaged the belt still turns the main drive slightly.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

ashwinearl said:


> is there a recommendation on how to adjust the belt? How much deflection when under tension.
> 
> With the idler disengaged the belt still turns the main drive slightly.


 Earl when you say the belt still turns the main drive, what turns exactly the auger? or wheels?


Here's a vid that might help you for belt idler adjustments.





 
Good Luck


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Normex said:


> ashwinearl said:
> 
> 
> > is there a recommendation on how to adjust the belt? How much deflection when under tension.
> ...



These older Ariens use a jaw clutch to turn the auger/impeller. One pulley, 1 belt, no way of adjusting the belt tension that I know of. What type/size belt did you use? Did you pull the belt cover and watch it for excessive play?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

ashwinearl said:


> Started up no problem, I didn't visually look at the auger, but it had to be pulling some snow in as some got into the impeller, but was just dribbling snow out the chute.
> Two thoughts are 1) the throttle cable might not be set right and isn't getting the engine to full throttle (i can disconnect and pull lever by hand), and 2) the impeller kit hasn't been run very long and might still be really dragging.
> 
> Any other suggestions to try? When I'd run it few weeks ago (no snow) I could feel air pushing out of the chute so think the impeller is turning at a good rate?
> ...



if you want a blower to throw, you have to clock up the rpm.

on a Tec. engine there is a high rpm setting screw just above the carb and it engages the governor. turn that IN to increase rpm at wide open throttle i.e. WOT

also, I noticed the old machines all have stretched governor springs, and less tension there means lower wide open throttle rpm. I cut a coil from the gov. spring and reinstall on the tightest hole, then it will rpm higher.

don't be afraid to rev up the machine, just don't over-rev it. if the machine is barely turning and won't blow snow, it's a looker only, so you may as well clock it up and see what it can do. think of your lawn mower at max rpm and make it turn that high by sound. if it sounds like it's screaming uncontrollably that is probably too high. 

the sound of the machine should be a little invasive then you know it's about right. if it's just purring then most likely it's too low rpm.

another issue with Tec. engines is, the control plate above the carb gets worn, and won't hold max throttle position, and vibration from engine makes it back down by itself to mid-throttle. that just happened to me with an HM80. I found a NOS plate and bought it, and when it locked to WOT it was really locked in there, and takes a lot of effort to move it down to lower rpm, that's what you need. it needs enough tension to hold throttle setting. the bigger engines have small lock holes the throttle lever locks into at off, half throttle, and full throttle.

make sure the belt is fully engaged, it may be slipping and not turning fast enough. the faster is spins the further it will blow snow, so get the rpm's up higher. 

if the snow got heavy like pancake batter, then it's not going to throw it far with a smaller machine, period. this snow we got yesterday/today was the worst, crappiest snow to move I ever saw. temp hovering around 32-33 degrees, so it's wet, heavy, with unfrozen ground. it's the worst scenario for moving snow with any machine, esp. if you have a gravel or dirt driveway. and there's only a little bit of snow so it's almost not worth using a plow or snowblower on it, I may just shovel it today. that's how sucky it is. not worth the gas I'd burn trying to snowblow or plow it.

hate these damned southern fronts that come up through the northeast, always the warmest, crappiest, dumbest snowstorms we ever get. they can't make up their mind if they want to be a snow, sleet, or rain, so they do all of the above. it's like a rainstorm that's an orphan, posing as a snowstorm, looking for a home....

the ones that come from northwest Canada, or Midwest, now that's a snowstorm and it's a pleasure moving that snow, even if it's 2 feet deep.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> don't be afraid to rev up the machine, just don't over-rev it. if the machine is barely turning and won't blow snow, it's a looker only, so you may as well clock it up and see what it can do. think of your lawn mower at max rpm and make it turn that high by sound. if it sounds like it's screaming uncontrollably that is probably too high.
> 
> the sound of the machine should be a little invasive then you know it's about right. if it's just purring then most likely it's too low rpm.


I guess I would be afraid, very afraid of just revving up the machine without knowing what RPM I'm revving it up to. But that's just me 
If you're talking about a Tecumseh you already have a grenade waiting to blow the way they toss rods out behind the starter.
BUT, he put a new Predator on it so the RPM should be good (3600-3900?)

Are you using the original pulley or did you need to get a different one for the Predator ?? If different pulley any chance it's a smaller diameter 
.


----------



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

This is a 10M6D with single belt and pulley. There is an idler pulley controlled by a lever that controls tension on the belt. This is a new belt purchased from an Ariens dealer.

There are two levers. One controls the idler pulley that places tension on the belt which drives a large disc wheel. This is what drives the wheels. As stated, a second lever controls a jaw connected to the auger that mates with another jaw attached to that disc wheel

Attached are some pictures of the pulley disengagned, engaged, and with my finger pushing on the belt. NOTE this is after I moved the idler pulley in some. 

I am using the original engine pulley that I pulled of the stock 7HP Tec. This is a predator engine.

I have not run the machine since making the idler pulley adjustment.


----------



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> if the snow got heavy like pancake batter, then it's not going to throw it far with a smaller machine, period. this snow we got yesterday/today was the worst, crappiest snow to move I ever saw.


 This makes me feel better. I used my push shovel which I am starting to really like.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

is it my eyes or does that belt look narrow to anyone else here??


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

The belt looks fine, I just went out and checked mine against your pic and its the same tension, so I think your fine there. And its not too narrow either. 
I think it has to do with the snow you were blowing as your kinda figuring out. When I go out and blow 3-4 inches of snow it throws 6-8 ft away. When I get the auger into 8-12 inches of snow it flies about 30 ft. It's like night and day. With these old Ariens the deeper the better. I don't even take it out of the shed until I have a good 5-6 inches of snow. Before going crazy with adjustments and tweaks, wait till you can plow it into a good 8 inches, then make your decision.
And I also disagree with bringing up RPMs unless you know where you are with a tiny tach or similar device. Over reving can lead to a lot of probs.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Pick up something like this and set your rpm to 3600, you'll be good to go. Unless with the predator you ca go higher?


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121472490175


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought one of these a few years ago:

The Sirometer - TREYSIT Sirometer - Drehzahlmesser

Works really well! I thought the Tecumseh on my '71 might be running too slow..
it wasnt..but I had no way to know! I had nothing to compare it to..the sirometer works great.

Google "Treysit sirometer" to find them for sale..lots of places sell them on-line.
also, ebay.

Start at minute 4:00 on this video:





Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like the start about $30

https://www.google.com/search?q=Tre...zilla:en-US:official&channel=nts&q=+sirometer


----------



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> The belt looks fine, I just went out and checked mine against your pic and its the same tension, so I think your fine there. And its not too narrow either.
> I think it has to do with the snow you were blowing as your kinda figuring out. When I go out and blow 3-4 inches of snow it throws 6-8 ft away. When I get the auger into 8-12 inches of snow it flies about 30 ft. It's like night and day. With these old Ariens the deeper the better. I don't even take it out of the shed until I have a good 5-6 inches of snow. Before going crazy with adjustments and tweaks, wait till you can plow it into a good 8 inches, then make your decision.
> And I also disagree with bringing up RPMs unless you know where you are with a tiny tach or similar device. Over reving can lead to a lot of probs.


We had some drier snow last night (4"). With the belt adjusted as in the pictures above, it seemed to have improved performance. I also wiped the chute, exit hole with some spray lube similar to silicone. 

It was throwing about 6'. I'm so glad you mentioned your experience with throwing 6-8' in low depths and that it isn't until you get deep snow that you throw it so far. 

When we get that I am hopeful this machine can do that.

So I think my problems were belt tension and having my first test be with, as one person stated, the worst snow he's ever seen for throwing. I do want to finish the impeller kit install just for good measure.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

ashwinearl said:


> Hi all,
> Started up no problem, I didn't visually look at the auger, but it had to be pulling some snow in as some got into the impeller, but was just dribbling snow out the chute.
> 
> Any other suggestions to try? When I'd run it few weeks ago (no snow) I could feel air pushing out of the chute so think the impeller is turning at a good rate?


 What's the condition of the shear pins?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Along enigma-2's line of thought...what about the roll pins in the impeller shaft itself? I also wonder if maybe the auger gearbox is slipping and not getting a complete turn throughout the mating of the pinion gear to auger gear when under load?


----------

